# Asking for extend Visa



## anhtaimark (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm holding the student visa 573, it will be expired on 15/03/2018. Because I changed school 2 times, so now I just finished half my course at Victoria University. In this case, when I do extend visa, Do I need to take the English test?. Because I've done 96 credit out of 192 credit. 

Thank you.


----------

